# Is there anywhere I can chat online with a migration agent for free?



## Alisha (Jan 11, 2012)

When using these forums, asking a question is really annoying, as it takes forever to get the right answer. Someone answers your questions and you have more questions and you have to wait for another post. If there was a live chat happening anywhere, where a migration agent is online, you could get all your answers in one go, it would be so much more convenient.

Does anyone know of any migration agents that give online advice for free? Where you can chat with them, for example?


----------



## Beth Stevens (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi Alisha, i know about a registered migration agent who gives free advice online. I had asked him about sponsoring my daughter-in-law's brother from the Phillipines and he seemed pretty knowledgeable. I don't know if I can post links here but just type in "studylane free immigration advice" in Google and you will get it straight away. Good luck!


----------

